# M(odded)GD: Ibanez RG2077XL with a pickguard



## simonXsludge (Mar 7, 2013)

Oi!

Some of you have most likely seen the NGD for this, but I was planning on having this mod done right when I got it. I'm just not a fan of middle pickups in general and why not take it to the next, super simple and straight forward level?!

I could only take iPhone photos, but whatever...






















If you wanna come out and see it in action:







Enjoy!


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 7, 2013)

Broken pics?


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 7, 2013)

Working on a fix.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Mar 7, 2013)

Ah,I just opened them up in another page,and they work. Imo you should put a strat knob in there! It would look classier.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 7, 2013)

Fixed the photos.


----------



## vinniemallet (Mar 7, 2013)

So nice man! NGD! hope you guys come Portugal soon!


----------



## cronux (Mar 7, 2013)

sweet mother of tits this is tasty


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 7, 2013)

Classy as fuck.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 7, 2013)

so fucking jealous right now


----------



## Angus Clark (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my god, that is the hottest thing ever


----------



## Rick (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks badass.


----------



## JakSchitt (Mar 7, 2013)

Thats awesome. Made a very cool guitar even cooler!


----------



## parksed24 (Mar 7, 2013)

That looks goooood


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 7, 2013)

came....


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks great man. Well done!!!!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Mar 7, 2013)

That guard looks minty. How is it installed?


----------



## s4tch (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice mod, white+blue=classy. Pure win. Is the pickguard glued on the body? I don't see any screws.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn! That looks great. I agree with you on the whole pup deal, I like it nice and simple too lol.


----------



## MDP333 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome! Reminds me of Rob Arnold's (Chimaira) ESP. Super tasty man!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks good, but is it stuck on or something? Also why is the volume knob like a half inch off the body?


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 7, 2013)

yellowv said:


> Looks good, but is it stuck on or something? Also why is the volume knob like a half inch off the body?


We used double-sided tape because I didn't want to put screws into it. Works like a charm! The volume knob is gonna be fixed, we have to trim the metal pin inside of it a little bit to make that work, though. Just wanted to take it on tour already.


----------



## flypap3r (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice touch to an awesome guitar!


----------



## Rain (Mar 7, 2013)

All of my gusta. Happy NGD!


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 7, 2013)

WHAT IS THIS GORGEOUS PIECE OF TREE AND METAL?!?!

I have never wanted a guitar more than I do right now. GIMMUH.


----------



## matisq (Mar 7, 2013)

This is awesome! Love it!
+ Thank you for my new wallpaper


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow I just love the pickguard on this guitar. So classy! Beneath the Massacre are from my city, sure they are awesome dudes, almost all Quebecers like to party hard 

Hope you guys have an awesome show/tour! 

Happy NGD!


----------



## fortisursus (Mar 7, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Dabo Fett (Mar 7, 2013)

i needs one now.


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!!!

Simon, I love your taste in guitars !!!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 8, 2013)

Musiscience said:


> Beneath the Massacre are from my city, sure they are awesome dudes


They are. Second time I'm touring with them, love those dudes!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 8, 2013)

You should probably sell it to me before leaving the US


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks great man!  Where did you get those tuner buttons from?  They're direct retrofit for Gotoh tuners right?


----------



## s4tch (Mar 8, 2013)

^Maybe this is it:
Gotoh Guitar Tuner Pearl White Buttons 6ps FR18W | eBay


----------



## RuffeDK (Mar 8, 2013)

Mmh Classy  HNGD!


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 8, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Where did you get those tuner buttons from?  They're direct retrofit for Gotoh tuners right?


They are direct retrofit and that's where you get them:


s4tch said:


> ^Maybe this is it:
> Gotoh Guitar Tuner Pearl White Buttons 6ps FR18W | eBay


----------



## pylyo (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow dudester, that's so good lookin'!

I might missed it in before but how is that pickguard fitted/fixed really?


----------



## g-zs (Mar 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! If only this vol knob was a little bit higher, somwhere near bridge it would be perfect for me  Congrats!


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 8, 2013)

God this is so badass


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 9, 2013)

pylyo said:


> I might missed it in before but how is that pickguard fitted/fixed really?


Double-sided tape.


----------



## The Griffinator (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm planning to do the exact same thing to my Premium RG. Just waiting on pickguard materials. Good to get an idea of how it will turn out.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice! I've always thought those guitars look classy with all white pickups. Pickguard looks very nice.


----------



## Lasik124 (Mar 12, 2013)

I really like the way this thing looks! Simple with the one pickup but looks like it'd be solid and mean!

Grats!


----------



## DTay47 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow, looks amazing! So clean. Where did you get that pickguard made? I've never seen one without screw holes before, but it looks MUCH better. I would reaaaally like to get one for my 7621.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 14, 2013)

I really dig it but it does weird me out, seeing a pickup tab route on a pickguard


----------



## Michael Mc (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks awesome! so clean and simple.


----------



## simonXsludge (Mar 15, 2013)

DTay47 said:


> Wow, looks amazing! So clean. Where did you get that pickguard made? I've never seen one without screw holes before, but it looks MUCH better. I would reaaaally like to get one for my 7621.


A local luthier in Berlin made it for me. Double -sided tape holds it in place.


----------



## myrtorp (Mar 15, 2013)

Super sexy guitar!!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 15, 2013)

Holy shit. 

That's beautiful.


----------



## NHo (Mar 15, 2013)

nice one!


----------



## Loomer (Mar 15, 2013)

Needless to say I approve of this mod very, very much.


----------



## patata (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweet mother of titties!


----------



## Timelesseer (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks superrrr classy! Love the pickguard. I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks AMAZING!! Love it!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 6, 2013)

God damn that is unreal!


----------



## Gitte (Nov 7, 2013)

Simon this is so nice!! Can't wait for the December show in Berlin!!


----------



## Jarmake (Nov 7, 2013)

Holy buttmonkey! So classy, so sexy, so cool. WHY IT ISN'T MINE!? Just lovely. <3


----------



## Kullerbytta (Nov 7, 2013)

Classy as shit, mate! Looks stunning


----------



## rikomaru (Nov 7, 2013)

dig......hard....


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys, thanks for the necrobump and comments. I have actually taken some better photos of it with a DSLR in the meantime, so why not share them, right?


----------



## Nahkaparoni (Nov 7, 2013)

STAHP, this thread has been giving me violent boners while reading the forums on my phone. In public!

Seriously though, that guitar is one of the coolest things I have ever seen.


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Nov 8, 2013)

This inspired my RG project


----------



## apexiwildchild (Nov 8, 2013)

thats just effing classy man!


----------



## matisq (Nov 10, 2013)

Once again thank you for my new wallpaper 


shitsøn;3795732 said:


>


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey OP, how did you get the guard on? Glue?


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2013)

Double-sided tape.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 10, 2013)

matisq said:


> Once again thank you for my new wallpaper


Haha, you're welcome, dude. That is one of my favourite photos of it.




MikeH said:


> Double-sided tape.


----------



## donray1527 (Nov 11, 2013)

I see this on IG and my jaw always drops.


----------



## chris9 (Nov 11, 2013)

awesome!!!! blue with the white looks dam fine great job!!!


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 11, 2013)

Outstanding. I really like the way it looks without screws on the guard.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 17, 2013)

Beautiful! Don't know why Ibanez can't just put something like this into production.


----------



## sepsis311 (Nov 17, 2013)

have you considered dome speed knobs?


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 17, 2013)

sepsis311 said:


> have you considered dome speed knobs?


I prefer the speed knob/fender knob mashup I got. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Gyenes1111 (Dec 14, 2016)

So in love with this guitar. Would you happen to have a trace of the pickguard? I've been dying to do this to my RG for a while now.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Dec 14, 2016)

Gyenes1111 said:


> So in love with this guitar. Would you happen to have a trace of the pickguard? I've been dying to do this to my RG for a while now.







Award for digging that thread


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 14, 2016)

Love the look, great job and it gives it such a classy look. I'm currently doing something similar to my RGIB6 but I have to work it totally from scratch considering the baritone dimensions for pup placement, bridge etc. won't allow me to use a standard RG template. I picked out a seafoam green material to use and I'll be eliminating the neck pup and replacing the bridge pup with a Lundgren M6.


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 14, 2016)

Check out what Steinmetzify did to his, awesome look.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=316001&highlight=RGIB6


----------

